# 1" x 1" x 6' boards?



## Matt7 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi. I'm thinking of building a shoji screen-like room divider. This question might be a little unusual, but why can't I find 1"x1"x6' boards in product search engines? I can find 1"x2" boards, but not 1x1 ones. Are they called something other than "boards" when they're 1x1? I noticed that there is something called a "square dowel" that is 1x1 at the end, but their length seems to stop at 3 feet, whereas I'm looking for something that is at least 6 feet. Any clues?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt7 said:


> Hi. I'm thinking of building a shoji screen-like room divider. This question might be a little unusual, but why can't I find 1"x1"x6' boards in product search engines? I can find 1"x2" boards, but not 1x1 ones. Are they called something other than "boards" when they're 1x1? I noticed that there is something called a "square dowel" that is 1x1 at the end, but their length seems to stop at 3 feet, whereas I'm looking for something that is at least 6 feet. Any clues?


Do you have any way to rip wider boards to 1" wide?
Tom


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

When I built a folding screen for my Granddaughter, I used 1 x 2's actually measuring 3/4" x 1 1/2". I don't know how that fits your plan; but for the screen I built, I thought the additional width looked better with the height of the screen.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Cutting out the middle man and ripping the boards yourself would be the way to go here. It would definitely be cheaper. A 1" milled board is really 3/4" so hitting your local lumber yard and purchasing some 4/4 board will give you the 1" thickness that you require. From there, you just have to rip the board into 1" strips. This would be much cheaper than finding a supplier that would already have the size you want, as the cutting of the strips is most certainly built in to the price.


----------



## Matt7 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I actually do have access to a table saw, but I thought maybe I was just missing something. I also didn't realize the sizes aren't exactly as stated, so thanks for informing me.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

By the way- Welcome to the forum. There are folks here with enough knowledge to keep your learning curve verticle for a long time!!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Cutting out the middle man and ripping the boards yourself would be the way to go here. It would definitely be cheaper. A 1" milled board is really 3/4" so hitting your local lumber yard and purchasing some 4/4 board will give you the 1" thickness that you require. From there, you just have to rip the board into 1" strips. This would be much cheaper than finding a supplier that would already have the size you want, as the cutting of the strips is most certainly built in to the price.


If you have a local lumber yard that sells 4/4 lumber.

You could not do that where I live.

George


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

My Home Depot sells them, but they are usually so twisted up that they're not good for anything and I can’t figure out for the life of me who buys them  
OOPS my mistake they are actually 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" sorry about that


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> My Home Depot sells them, but they are usually so twisted up that they're not good for anything and I can’t figure out for the life of me who buys them
> OOPS my mistake they are actually 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" sorry about that


Probably bught to stake their tomatoes.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Regarding measures.......its the difference in a "nominal" measure and a "net" measure.

A typical 2X4 bought at a lumberyard is an example of a nominal measurement.It'll be 1 1/2 X 3 1/2......so it is with a 1X2.Net measures show up in plans/planning and the actual workshop.

Just a slight bump in the design road.Once understood,you can then proceed deeper into your design and overall understanding of the biz.BW


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

A one by one is no longer a board. It is now considered a molding.
Moldings are expensive. 

You can find them called Parting Beads, Extension jambs, Mulllions, Clear strips and other fancy names for pieces ripped from wider boards like mentioned above.

Buy a nice board and rip it down. 
You'll probably need other dimensions for your project and you'll find they can come right out of the same piece...and save you even more $$

Hope this helps
Tom


----------

